# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Удалось ли решить Вашу проблему?

## Geser

Собственно сабж.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## egik

собствеено проблем то и не возникало, а поселившись здесь стал защищен и уверенный в защищенности, да еще многому научился, спасибо, всем!!!  ;D
Могу смело считать обитателей данного проекта своими друзьями !   :Smiley:

----------


## Geser

> Могу смело считать обитателей данного проекта своими друзьями !


Спасибо  :Smiley:

----------


## egik

прикольно получается, другое это, то что помогает сделать наш проект!!!  ;D
"Хотите избавиться от другого, вам сюда!!!"

----------


## egik

;D ГЫ! а все-таки что такое другое ???

----------


## Палыч

"Другое" это то, что egik написал. 



> собствеено проблем то и не возникало, а поселившись здесь стал защищен и уверенный в защищенности, да еще многому научился, спасибо, всем!!!  ;D
> Могу смело считать обитателей данного проекта своими друзьями !


По крайней мере лично я это "другое" так же, как egik понял.

----------


## Pryanick

Доброго времени суток.
В общем Hijack я уже убил. Руками лечится так:
1. Проверяем C:\WINNT\ наличие файла 48.exe. Если есть - не трогаем (пусть пока полежит).
2. Проверяем C:\WINNT\system32\ наличие файла param32.dll - если есть - не трогаем (он все равно из-под Windows не убьется) - пусть лежит пока. Для себя можете просто открыть этот файл для просмотра или даже редактирования, например, в Total Commander по F3 или по F4 и там Вы увидите, что выпадающее окно, которое у меня выпадало с интервалом примерно 1 мин. с содержанием: "Windows security warning! Error #317! И далее, мол, пропатчите Вашу винду немедленно бесплатным патчем. Открыты и уязвимы порты 8080 и 3128. Бесплатно загрузите AntiSpy и все у Вас будет ОК" генерирует именно эта библиотека.
Кроме этого, Hijack забивает рабочий стол ярлыками с интервалом примерно 1 мин. с линками на сомнительные ресурсы (пиктограммы у этих ярлыкрв соответствующие - девочки с большими "ХХ", лесба и т.д.)
И это не все: Ваш IE по умолчанию идет на http://www.hotoffers.info\... Даже после нажатия СТОП в IE по истечении 1 -2 минут Ваш IE все равно идет на http://www.hotoffers.info\... Эта страница устанавливается по умолчанию для Вашего IE. После смены ее на любую другую и перезапуска IE по умолчанию ВСЕ РАВНО будет http://www.hotoffers.info\...
3. Скачиваем http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...areInstall.exe Сразу ставить не надо - НЕ ПОМОЖЕТ. Он, конечно, определяет и пишет Вам "Possible Hijack Browser Modifire" и даже убивает его и может попросить Вас поменять начальную страницу Вашего IE с http://www.hotoffers.info\... на любую другую. Вы можете все это сделать. Но когда Вы запустите MicrosoftAntiSpyware (даже если прямо сразу же после первого сканирования) то увидите, что ничего не изменилось, и Hijack на своем месте!!! И Ваш IE хочет все на ту же страницу...
В param32.dll есть еще ссылка на X.exe, но его у меня нет, т.к. DrWeb запрещает к нему доступ, потому что он инфицирован Dialer.Payserv.
4. Загружаемся в DOS и руками удаляем файли из пп.1, 2. (Например, в DN)
5. Грузим винду в обычном режиме - удаляем все папки C:\Documents and Settings\Администратор\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\. Т.е. в ....\Content.IE5\ должны лежать два файла: desktop.ini и index.dat и больше никаких папок, т.к. ошметки Hijack&#039;a лежат в виде Trace Coockie в одной из папок в каталоге ...\Content.IE5\
6. Запускаем MicrosoftAntiSpyware. Она показывает что все равно "Possible Hijack Browser Modifire" есть. Просто жмем view results и удаляем то, что он нашел.
7. Идем в "Системный реестр". Жмем искать param32.dll. Конечно, он там все еще есть. В реестре Hijack создает ветку и там в качестве IE proxy установлена param32.dll. Удаляем из реестра (слева в дереве) всю папку вида {}. В этой папке лежат два строковых параметра, один из которых имеет значение param32.dll.
8. Теперь все ОК.
9. ...и поставьте Firewall.
PS: даже после всего этого MicrosoftAntiSpyware все равно пишет, что "Possible Hijack Browser Modifire", но по умолчанибю установлена нужная мне страница.
Т.е. кое-какие ошметки все-таки еще остались...

----------


## Geser

В общем-то тема не для описания лечения, а для голосования. А решили эту проблему только вчера у человека http://virusinfo.info/index.php?boar...;threadid=1166 при помощи АВЗ, и не так страшно   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## egik

Вот список полностью решенных проблем  :Wink: 
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=2445
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=2542

----------


## sergey_gum

Вирусов у меня уже даавно небыло, так что не было и проблем.

P.S. Люблю быть учасником форумов, где нет вареза!

----------


## enot

Мне помогли, за что огромное спасибо.Но проблемы-это такая вещь,которая возникает постоянно.А форум действительно классный.

----------


## fila-ferrari

Словил кучу вирусов, Касперский ничего не мог сделать. Лазил по Инету и искал  способы решения проблемы. Набрел на эту ссылку: http://virusinfo.info/archive/index....hp?t-2561.html 
и заинтересовался ввиду подобной же ситуации. По изучению сайта проделал манипуляции описаные по ссылкам: 
http://virusinfo.info/archive/index.php/t-1223.html и той что описана выше.

Решил свои проблемы, за что, создателям форума, огромное спасибо.
Коллеги на работе настраивали меня на форматирование диска, рассказывая свои истории. Рад что смог этого избежать.
Собираюсь рекомендовать своим знакомым, которые сталкнуться с вирусами, Ваш ресурс.

----------


## Палыч

Что-то не вериться, что Касперский ничего не смог сделать. Или базы в настройках стоят не расширенные, или не обновлялся сто лет.

----------


## RiC

> Что-то не вериться, что Касперский ничего не смог сделать. Или базы в настройках стоят не расширенные, или не обновлялся сто лет.


Вполне возможно, к примеру свежий WinAd отправляет Касперского обновляться в на "LocalHost", через некоторое время можно нацеплять "всякого" и "разного" ...

----------

